# Most Intimidating Fighters?



## Scout200 (Mar 9, 2011)

Who do you think are the most intimidating fighters?

I'd have to say that Rampage can look pretty scary and gets angry pretty easily.
Diego Sanches is another scary guy that loves to make mean faces.
Shane Carwin seems like he can be a crazy guy and he's huge.

Who else can you think of?


----------

